# Moby wrap-like alternative???



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi All!

I was planning on getting a Moby wrap for DD, but I'm due in late July and a lot of the reviews say that it's really hot. Is there anything similar that isn't as warm?

I hated slings with DS, but I have a Babyhawk mei tai that I love. Can you put a newborn in that? It seems kind of unsafe with the open sides.

Thank you!


----------



## CCJWGM (May 12, 2007)

Gypsy Mama makes a great Moby alternative stretch wrap that is much lighter. It's almost like a tshirt material. I loved my Gypsy Mama when I was bwing.


----------



## blooangl (Jun 5, 2008)

You can use the "newborn" tie with the babyhawk...it's demo'd on their website. It works!


----------



## PeacefulSprout (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes!!! Wrapsody makes gorgeous light weight strectchy style wraps! Yummy


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I have sleepy wrap. I haven't tried a moby wrap, so I don't know if that is thicker, but the sleepy wrap has not been uncomfortable yet, and I'm in AZ.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've heard great things about the Gypsy Mama Bali Breeze. I want one so badly but I splurged on a didy before baby got here and dh was like no way on another $$ wrap.


----------



## AngeliqueW (Jan 28, 2009)

you can make one out of lightweight fabric much cheaper than you can buy them.


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

Wrapsody/Gypsy Mama has Bali Baby Stretch and Bali Baby Breeze. Breeze is gauzy, not stretchy. Stretch is supposed to be cooler than something like a Moby. You can get these secondhand for a big savings. Check out the for sale or trade forums on http://www.thebabywearer.com/.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngeliqueW* 
you can make one out of lightweight fabric much cheaper than you can buy them.









: I made my gauze wrap for about $5 from the clearance table.

Here are some directions for both sew and no sew options.

I had a Ultimate Baby Wrap that I used quite a lot. It was thinner than my friend's Moby.


----------

